# Mi Viaje a Peru



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Elvis_buenosAires said:


> "variedad de platanos?los compran de Ecuador?"


:lol::lol::lol:

Eso es cierto, algunos no conocen ni menos lima, solo tengo que enviarselos de fotos de otros foros o de este mismo.

bueno, salieron buenas las fotos!

PD: Entonces a esperar las fotos de mancora y lo demás.:cheers:
PD2: Si posteas tus fotos en el foro argentino, seria mejor para nosotros, asi ya conocen como es lima o perú.

saludos
:chilcano:


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

Lia_01 said:


> Elvis bienvenido! Están muy bonitas tus fotos. Me gustó mucho la foto en la que sales no sé si será tu novia, pero muy guapos los dos.


Lia gracias por lo de guapos, si somos nosotros.
Karlin no sabes las cosas que me toca escuchar XD , bueno esperen por las fotos, mancora nos gusto mucho, igual extrañamos la variedad de comida de Lima :cheers:.
No posteo en el foro argentino porqu ea lo mejor se sienten invadidos :nuts:


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Hay tanta historia en Lima, que hay que verla en persona y recorrerla , no pondre tantas fotos de la parte historica solo unas pocas sino se me iria la juventud en esto jaja, me alegro que les gusten las fotos....


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

* CASA ALIAGA*

*Esta casona es un punto imperdible en el paso por Lima, lastima que no se pueden tomar fotos, tome las que pude, en donde se podia, no se imaginan las cosas que hay dentro.*

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## RyDeN (Aug 24, 2010)

Muy buenas fotos!!!! gracias x compartirlas!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

tan muy buenas, gracias por ellas!


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Súper las fotos, gracias por compartirlas... espero te hayas llevado una buena impresión de Perú.


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Elvis_buenosAires said:


> No posteo en el foro argentino porqu ea lo mejor se sienten invadidos :nuts:


:lol::lol:

La foto donde sale tu novia y con esa casona, salió muy bien.(la azul)
Y sobre la Casa Aliaga, también salieron buenas (no la conosco :nuts, pero por dentro se ve que es realmente, bien hermoso y muchas cosas por ver.

Vamos, postea más fotos:banana: iscodeaguaymanto: :lol:

:cheers:


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

Karlin said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> La foto donde sale tu novia y con esa casona, salió muy bien.(la azul)
> Y sobre la Casa Aliaga, también salieron buenas (no la conosco :nuts, pero por dentro se ve que es realmente, bien hermoso y muchas cosas por ver.
> ...


Gracias por los comentarios, si la verdad es que nos gusto mucho Peru en especial Lima, como en todo lugar hay zonas y zonas, pero Lima tiene cosas unicas, a mi novia le gusto mucho, y sobre todo la comida,comimos rico y barato:cheers::banana:

La casa Aliaga no es tan conocida como deberia, me parece que hay que difundir su existencia ya que es la casona mas antigua en manos de la misma familia en toda America, en YOUTUBE ponenCasa Aliaga y te muestran un video completo..

La casona azul es la Casa Oquendo/ Osamblea.

*IGLESIA SANTO DOMINGO*


[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

*PARTE DEL TECHO*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Se puede visitar la casa Aliaga sólo con la agencia Lima Tours. Debes pedir el tour Lima Cosmopolita y no es nada barato, comparado con otras agencias, claro.


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Que hermosura de casa, la casa Aliaga.
Estan muy buenas las fotos, son lugares distintos que nunca habia visto. Muy hermosas las fotos.
Ni que decir del templo de Santo Domingo.


----------



## franci.sc.o (May 22, 2010)

sigues en lima? en lima haymuchos museos gratis:

santa inquisicion
de la moneda
numanistica. creo que asi se dice

etc


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Se puede visitar la casa Aliaga sólo con la agencia Lima Tours. Debes pedir el tour Lima Cosmopolita y no es nada barato, comparado con otras agencias, claro.


Casa Aliaga puede ser visitada de forma particular, previa coordinacion con ellos via internet, tienen pagina de internet ahi pueden ver todo...tambien se realizan almuerzos y cenas pero eso si es para agencias o grupos grandes, se imaginan comer en un comedor de 400 años de historia?


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola Elvis,

Me gustó esta, seria emocionante tener una casa asi...bufff

[URL="[/URL]

Gracias por los datos, no lo sabia...
más fotos!:cheers::banana: iscosourdelbolivar:


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

buenas fotos de lima!! lindo viaje x lo visto.


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

Kykyou said:


> buenas fotos de lima!! lindo viaje x lo visto.


Mas que lindo....


*LARCOMAR*

[URL="[/URL]

*MIRAFLORES*

[URL="[/URL]

*BARRANCO*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La torre campanario de Sto Domingo siempre me ha gustado y me gustarà.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

chevres tus fotos man, espero ver toda la serie y ojalá te animes por un nuevo viaje esta vez a la zona sur.


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Buenas fotos!!!


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

Que buen recorrido, y sí tienes que regresar... para conocer más de Lima, lo malo que uno como turista se limita a conocer ciertas partes la ciudad.... pero hay muchas zonas bonitas, que no son frecuentadas por turistas, por eso muchos piensan que Lima tiene mas que nada Miraflores, San Isidro , el centro y barranco para ofrecer... pero uyyy hay mucho más!


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

migöl said:


> Que buen recorrido, y sí tienes que regresar... para conocer más de Lima, lo malo que uno como turista se limita a conocer ciertas partes la ciudad.... pero hay muchas zonas bonitas, que no son frecuentadas por turistas, por eso muchos piensan que Lima tiene mas que nada Miraflores, San Isidro , el centro y barranco para ofrecer... pero uyyy hay mucho más!


Vivi 11 años en peru y 11 años en argentina pero de todos modos hice un recorrido muy completo, conozco Chorrillos,Surco,la Molina y San Borja ademas de lo que salta a la vista en las fotos y despues Trujillo,Piura e Ica.

Para mi fue un reencuentro necesario con mis raices,para mi novia fue ver lo que estudio en libros de arte e historia, asi que para los dos fue importante,aparte pensamos irnos a vivir a Peru dentro de unos años, pero claro antes volveremos para hacer Lima,Huaraz,Arequipa y Cusco.



[URL="[/URL]

*Salon de Exposicion dentro del Palacio de Gobierno*

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]
*
Municipalidad Lima*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*Jiron de la Union*

[URL="[/URL]

*Restauracion-ampliacion del Teatro Municipal*
[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

*Arco de la Amistad-Surco*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*Plaza San Martin*
[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*Rosa Nautica*

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y ahora que me pongo a pensar, pocas veces se muestra el interior del Palacio Municipal. 

Saludos y buenas fotos kay:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

en serio, que buenas fotos!


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Están chéveres tus fotos!
Sobre todo los interiores y de mi plaza favorita ''Plaza San Martin''...iscosour::cheers:


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*IGLESIA SAN PEDRO*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Muy agradables tus fotos, Elvis.
:cheers:*


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Qué buen recorrido que han hecho, a través de las fotos se puede apreciar sólo una parte de lo mucho que hay aquí en Lima para conocer, esperamos más fotos, saludosss :wave:


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*INTERIOR IGLESIA SAN PEDRO*

[URL="[/URL]

*PALACIO TORRE TAGLE*

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

GRACIAS POR LOS COMENTARIOS CHICOS = )


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*CASONA DE SAN MARCOS*

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

EL GUIA NOS MOSTRO EL PROCESO DE RESTAURACION QUE SE HIZO DENTRO DE LA CASONA EL CUAL ES NOTABLE, PREGUNTE SI HABIA PLANES PARA RESTAURAR LA IGLESIA QUE ESTA A LADO (la que se ve en la foto) ME DIJO QUE NO PORQUE NO HACE CASI 100 AÑOS DEJO DE SER PARTE DE LA CASONA, EN ELLA ESTA EL PANTEON DE LOS PROCERES.

MUNICIPALIDAD MIRAFLORES

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*PASEO DE AGUAS*

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Elvis, me emocionó al ver tus fotos. Yo nací en Lima, pero pasé 26 de mis 27 años en Argentina. Todos los veranos regreso a Perú. Recién este año pude ir con mi novia, y le mostré Lima lo mejor que pude -las fotos de mi cámara son casi las mismas que las tuyas-. Siento que esa nostalgia que me invade cada vez que bajo del avión y huelo la bruma limeña es compartida por vos. Gracias por esas fotos preciosas...


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

al ver tus fotos me doy cuenta que no conozco muchas de las construcciones historicas por dentro, la próxima que vaya me tomare un dia entero para ver el centro, ya que siempre iba de volada....


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*MUSEO DE LA NACION *

[URL="[/URL]

PINTURA CUSQUEÑA QUE RESALTA POR SUS ESTAMPADOS DORADOS QUE NO GUARDAN RELACION CON EL VOLUMEN..HERMOSA PINTURA

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

COMO SIEMPRE GRACIAS POR LOS COMENTARIOS, LOS LEO TODOS PORQUE TAMBIEN ES UNA FORMA DE ESTAR CERCA DE LO NUESTRO, Y A LOS QUE ESTAN LEJOS SEPAN QUE LA NOSTALGIA QUE SIENTEN ES LA QUE SENTIMOS TODOS LOS QUE POR ALGUNA RAZON NO ESTAMOS EN PERU, Y ESPERO DESDE ACA QUE PERU MUESTRE TODO LO QUE TIENE PUES NO TODOS SABEN DE SU BELLEZA, HASTA AQUELLO QUE ES COMUN PARA LOS PERUANOS CUANDO UNO ESTA FUERA SE DA CUENTA QUE LO COMUN PARA EL PERU RESULTA UNA JOYA QUE NO TODOS TIENEN, DESDE SU FRUTA, SU CLIMA,SUS CONTRASTES, SU CULTURA, SU HISTORIA,ETC,ETC,ETC.


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*CUIDAD SAGRADA DE CARAL(que aun falta difusion sobre su importancia,pues cambio la historia de los libros,quedando Peru como una de las cunas de la civilizacion )*

[URL="[/URL]

*PIRAMIDE DE SAN ISIDRO*

[URL="[/URL]


[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Todas las fotos que has posteado, estan buenazas!
Creo que deberia visitar más por dentro.
Elvis, me imagino que tu novia habra quedado muy sorprendida de la historia o cuidad.

Saludos y buenas fotos!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, Lima es muy bella.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que bonitas tus fotos Elvis, son bastante parecidas a las que tomé yo, pues acabo de estar por alli, hace 10 dias. Felicidades.


----------



## RyDeN (Aug 24, 2010)

muy buenas las fotos!!! impresionante ciudad!!!


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*Con estas fotos termino mi paso por Lima, quedan algunas pero estas me parecen las mas importantes aunque es difícil decirlo pues todas lo son.

Mi viaje fue mejor de lo esperado, la belleza de Lima con todo y sus problemas resulta sorprendente, la originalidad de su centro histórico es algo que no se ve ,ni existe en otro lado, Perú es la cuna de la cultura latinoamericana y eso es innegable, la muestra de arte producto del mestizaje es Perú.

Casi todos los problemas que tiene Lima son los mismos problemas que tienen las ciudades,pese a que muchos creen que estos son propios de Lima y muy ajenos a las demas capitales.

Espero volver pronto, para no irme, y ver los proyectos terminados:

Teatro Municipal
Museo Metropolitano
Rio verde (recuperación del Rimac)
Segunda Linea del Metropolitano
Costa Verde
Tren 
Teatro Nacional
Estadio Nacional
Mas arboles

PD: CUANDO ESTE TERMINADO EL MUSEO METROPOLITANO VISITENLO POR MI ,GRACIAS POR LOS COMENTARIOS .*


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*LUEGO DE MI PASO POR LIMA ME FUI PARA ICA.*

*HUACACHINA-ICA*

[URL="[/URL]


[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas y variadas las fotos de Lima, gracias por compartirlas.

Ica, La Huacachina ... mmm. ¿Es cierto de que està bajando el nivel de sus aguas?

Saludos!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

bonito el paisaje que ofrece la huacachina


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Juntito a la Huacachina, una mañana te vi.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Elvis_buenosAires said:


> *MUSEO DE LA NACION *
> 
> COMO SIEMPRE GRACIAS POR LOS COMENTARIOS, LOS LEO TODOS PORQUE TAMBIEN ES UNA FORMA DE ESTAR CERCA DE LO NUESTRO, Y A LOS QUE ESTAN LEJOS SEPAN QUE LA NOSTALGIA QUE SIENTEN ES LA QUE SENTIMOS TODOS LOS QUE POR ALGUNA RAZON NO ESTAMOS EN PERU, Y ESPERO DESDE ACA QUE PERU MUESTRE TODO LO QUE TIENE PUES NO TODOS SABEN DE SU BELLEZA, HASTA AQUELLO QUE ES COMUN PARA LOS PERUANOS CUANDO UNO ESTA FUERA SE DA CUENTA QUE LO COMUN PARA EL PERU RESULTA UNA JOYA QUE NO TODOS TIENEN, DESDE SU FRUTA, SU CLIMA,SUS CONTRASTES, SU CULTURA, SU HISTORIA,ETC,ETC,ETC.


Totalmente de acuerdo, cada vez que voy "veo" cosas nuevas, han desaparecido casas, construido edificios, arreglado calles y avanzado en temas de transporte.

Siempre hay un detalle tan personal, empezando desde el vendedor de frutas de una esquina o pasar sobre el atiborrado puente Villenas. Cosas que te recuerdan que eso es Lima, contraste puro.

Gracias por el thread, muy lindo, emotivo y cálido.


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*INKANDREW9: no sabria responderte ,pero yo la vi bastante bien, y tambien tiene un oasis a lado mas pequeño ese esta lleno tambien y es totalmente natural.

Trujillo_rocks: El paisaje es hermoso, son esas cosas extravagantes que tiene Peru, lastima que no esta bien cuidado, y tan poco promocionado por el gobierno, de eso hablare mas adelante a ver si me ayudan a enviar mails a quien corresponda, porque si bien me gusto mucho visitarlo por otro lado me puso mal verla tan descuidada aunque la verdad ningun extranjero que conoci (muchos) se quejo, estaban encantados...
Sin basura ese lugar seria el paraiso

Juanchristian: Que repertorio, no conocia esa cancion, o es que me viste?jaja

Vane: me sumo a tu comentario , gracias por tus letras y por el trabajo que haces en el foro, lo valoro mucho.
Hay comentarios que nisiquiera deben ser tomados en cuenta porque evidencian tal grado de estupides que se ofenden a si mismos,lejos estan de molestarme.*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ que pena, no tengo el gusto de conocer la huacachina, espero que mejoren mucho en ese aspecto tan importante.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que bad por lo que cuentas de la Huacachina pero no eres el primero que lo dice, así que esperemos que mejore mas en ese aspecto el lugar.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Elvis_buenosAires said:


> *Juanchristian: Que repertorio, no conocia esa cancion, o es que me viste?jaja*
> 
> 
> > Jaja, hay una polka iqueña conocidísima que todos los iqueños (como yo) la conocemos.
> ...


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

*Huacachina es un lugar del que se esta hablando mucho en Argentina y Brazil espero que mejoren el tema de la limpieza.

Juanchristian ya me parecia que no me habias visto, no sabia que eras de Ica, me gusto mucho lo que visite y comi, probe pulpa de cangrejo a la parmesana MMMHHHmmm....se me hace agua la boca con solo recordar.*


----------



## Elvis_buenosAires (Sep 28, 2010)

[URL="[/URL]


*PARACAS*




[URL="[/URL]



[URL="
[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

El desierto ...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bonito el tema y las fotos, que buen recorrido por los lugares mas turisticos de la ciudad capital..


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Que hermoso es el desierto de Ica.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

excelentes tbm las fotos de paracas y las lineas de nazca


----------

